# Is it worth looking into (2)??



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello. Normally I would have put this on my last "is it worth looking into" thread, but I couldn't find it.

Anyway, I found this deal on CL, and I was wondering if I hit gold again.

_"Selling my entire saltwater setup. Water is fully cycled for the last 3 years and has about 10-15 large pieces of live rock. Only two damsels, snails & shrimp are in the take currently, and are included in the sale. This must go as we are moving & do not wish to move it with us. 
The light fixture that is on the tank in the photo is NOT included, however a proper-fitting coralife fixture IS included, but the bulbs will need replacing. 
The tank will need a good cleaning as it has been neglected for quite a while. MUST haul away & must be gone by 2/1/2011. All serious offers will be considered."_
What do y'all think? They emailed me back and said it was still available.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That would be good if it weren't only a 29 gallon long. Look bigger.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

*Help!!!!*

29g is abit small, but it is fine for Gobys and RG. I have made arrangements with the fella to get the tank tomorrow. 

I NEED HELP, THOUGH! THIS GUY HAS ALOT OF LR THAT COMES WITH THE TANK. I need to know;

How to transport LR
How to transport Fish (I think it comes with damsels)
How to transport different types of substrate (I don't know which he has)

I know this tank is alittle small, but it is toatally in my budget, and I can do what I want with it.:smile:

Please help! I have to pick the tank up tomorrow after noon (I leave in the morning).

Thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As for water, go get some 5 g buckets from Menard's or the Home Depot. If it's the thirty gallon, get six. Put the LR in some, and the fish in the other. Don't combine. If some rock falls....

Just take the tank and other equipment by hand into your car and put that and everything else onto your buckets of water. Place wherever you decide, and fill it back up. You'll want to take the sand out for that, or at least cover it with some Saran Wrap or Tin Foil. It keeps the substrate settled and your water clear. Good luck! I too just got some more fish today.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info funlad3! Do the buckets need to be food-grade, or does it matter with fish (don't want any leeched chemicals)?

I guess later I will put together a stocking list...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, since my last post I got an update of the equipment.

_"Petco in......does have enough stuff
that if you needed to get chemicals, etc you can probably find it
there. I usually shop at a place off....in....called..... A
really nice....man runs the place and he is very knowledgeable and
also guarantees his fish....

....Make sure you have a few 5 Gallon buckets for the rock & fish at least
even if you aren't going to keep my water, as you will need to keep
the live rock in water so it doesn't die on you.
I am going to give you my entire setup, I know I have about a half a
bag of salt, I have a few small bottles of basic chemicals but not too
much. The set I have is a start-up kit for reef aquariums with a
bottle of Calcium Strontium & Molybdenum, and Iodine. I also have a
half a package left of my fish food (should last you a few months at
least), and a floating hydrometer.
As for hardware, you will get the tank, the stand, the 10 gallon sump
tank at the bottom, the return pump & hoses, the overflow tank, the
light fixture (but the bulb is dead like I said....), an
internal pump that is used for creating a current for the fish &
corals, and the heater. There is a hanging filter on the tank right
now, but the pump died in it.. You are welcome to take it, but if you
don't want it I will simply throw it out. (The sump is enough for
natural filtration if you want to put the proper things into it,
charcoal, bioballs or something, but I never bought that stuff, so I
just had a hang on filter).
As for the fish, one is a yellowtail damsel (blue body, yellow tail) {edit: Yay, damsels (sarcastically).},one is a black and white striped damsel{edit: I am thinking 3-stripe or 4-stripe damsel}. The shrimp I can't remember
the type, but it is a smaller one. The snails I have again I can't
remember what type the large ones are, but I believe there are some
really small turbo snails in there (along with a bunch of little
starfish){edit: Starfish? Uh, oh...help!}.
I think that answers all your questions to the best of my knowledge...
As for directions....& house on your left. Turn into that
house.....and that is us...."_

That is all the info that I will post on here. I didn't edit any part of the email, except I took out a ton of stuff (....), and I put my own little {edit:} parts. 

If you notice the person says they have starfish....I have no idea what kind. I really want to buy some Brittle Stars (maybe 1 or 2), but I don't know how hardy these are. Maybe I can post a pic tomorrow (when I get the sw tank!!!).

Feel free comments on the setup and/or equipment. I will try to get pics of everything tomorrow, but if there is something I am missing, it would be best if I knew about it today (as I still need to go get sw stuff at Petco).

This is so cool! Watching first, funlad3, then cossie, and now maybe even me setup SW tanks for the first time. Hey, we should have a social group for newbies to SW. Then when we aren't newbies anymore, we can start...idk, just a thought lol! I am getting carried away!

Thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to pictures! Good luck!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if salt is bad on food-grade buckets? My mom wants me to put trash bags inside the bucket, and water in the trash bags. I am worried the trashbags will leech harmful chemicals.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's fine! You just have to rinse them out well. Take it from me, I now have eight five gallon Menard's buckets.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I am leaveing for the tank now! Hopefully you guys can help me setup the tank when I get home (cause I still don't know exactly what I am getting into lol).

Thanks!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I GOT THE TANK! YAY! I really need help, though! Please view the thread below;

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...afriends-first-saltwater-tank.html#post271012

If you want to post, please do it on the thread above (^). I would prefer that no more post be made on this thread (_is it worth looking into (2)??)_

Thanks!


----------

